# Hüttenspeck  ---  Cottage Bacon--with Pics



## shannon127 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought I would share some pictures of my latest attempt to make Hüttenspeck.  It German style bacon made from pork loin.  It is a very simple recipe as it only has salt, cure #2, white and brown sugar, pepper and garlic.  Once I get the recipe to a point where I am satisfied, I will be sure to post.  Anyhow, I hope you enjoy these pictures.













104_9620.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 22, 2012






Dry cured for 2 weeks













104_9619.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 22, 2012






Cold smoked for 3 hours every 3rd day for 2 weeks













104_9621.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 22, 2012






Hang to dry to 75% moisture













104_9622.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 22, 2012






This is at 83.4% moisture, but I just could not wait to try it.  It should have been dried enough by now, but we had nearly a week with humidity levels over 90%

The results is a little too salty at this point and still has somewhat of a cure taste.  I am going to cut the salt level to 2.6% from 2.9%, but I am realy hestitant to cut the cure down.  Maybe another 2-3 weeks of aging/drying will help with that.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## linguica (Dec 22, 2012)

It seems to me that aging will just increase the saltiness. I use to buy Smithfield ham (dry ham)  and soak a slice in water the night before cooking it, you might try that.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 22, 2012)

Agreed about the saltiness, it will only increase as it dries.  That is why I was going to reduce the salt in the next batch.  I am not sure however if further aging/drying will reduce the "cure taste".


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure looks great!!!

Who's cure #2 did you use?


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Martin,  Once it is fully dried I am going to breakout the Bizerba and slice it paper thin.  Here is the link to the cure #2 I used.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=58


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

You may want to try the cure #2 from SausageMaker.
It's used at the same rate, but has less nitrate....that should make a difference.

SausageMaker Cure #2
Sodium Nitrite 6.25%
Sodium Nitrate 1.0% 

Butcher & Packer Cure #2
Sodium Nitrite 5.67%
Sodium Nitrate 3.63% 

~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Martin, that is extremely helpful.  The cure 2 I have been using has over 3 1/2 times the nitrate of TSM Cure 2.  I am wondering how long I am going to have to wait for the Nitrate to be converted and dissipate


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

It's hard to say, it depends on a bunch of different factors.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2012)

This looks great. Nice cut whom did you buy the Pork from?...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 25, 2012)

That one was Hatfield and came from Price Rite.  The brand they carry varies, but have yet to get a substandard loin.  Actually when they ran the $1.69 a pound sale, the had a different brand which had about 1/2 inch of fat.  I heard to ladies complaining about it, so of course I went and bought 3 with the thickest fat caps.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2012)

Shannon, morning..... I don't know squat about dry curing.... I have read the nitrate needs bacteria and temps above 50 deg F to convert to nitrite and other compounds....  continued hanging, aging at appropriate temps should get rid of the taste issues....  Most dry cured products take months to achieve the final "Oh my G-D that is good" flavor....   Patience....  

I should start dry aging and learning something.... I do love the eating part...   Dave


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I think I will try it again in about 2 weeks.  The waiting is always the hardest part.


----------

